# Free Charcoal/Sketched Drawings



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Im bored, and i havent done artwork for along time lol, so im a bit rusty, 
But if anyone wants ill draw/Charcoal there horse for them, or pet.
Just let loose  1 Photo per person lol ! 
Photo Size is preferably Big, I dont like doing small photos, cant see the detail or anything very well..


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

choose one off the link. thanks. theres many pages by the way

apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet!!!! You pick... I love his face in these two.

http://image69.webshots.com/769/1/24/29/2254124290051539288FjidJz_fs.jpg

http://image69.webshots.com/769/0/15/26/2025015260051539288qdEznG_fs.jpg


Yay! My sister used to sketch my horses for me but now she's too busy!!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

my new favorite pic


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Ill get on them as soon as possible  
Just so you all know, i dont do humans, but humans can be in the photo, ill just take them out, and i dont do tack very well.. inless it is on the head.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

That's Good! I don't want to be in it! He's the handsome one...


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh I'd love to get a nice little drawing of Duchess =D

Could you leave out the background though? 

Hopefully its clear enough.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ yes that is fine, and dont worry i dont include backrounds either, im horrible at those, animals are my specialty  !


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

*JadeeWood*

Here is yours  enjoy. 
Sorry the photo is very ... bad... i had to take it with the digital camera. i dont have a scanner... well i do,,, but its not downloaded to my computer because i lost the CD, Also i hope that the back isnt to high and his chest to big and lol im so critical to my drawings...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow i love it thanks.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

*Erin And jasper*

Here is a sketch i did for you, i tried what i could lol, i dont usually do just the back of the neck


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thats good. i like.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

looks really neat!!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Honestly i think this one so far is my best one lol so far  
(THE PICTURE ACTUALLY CAME OUT GOOD  )


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Awww! I LOVE it! It looks awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Im glad you like it  
Welcomes


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Your drawings are lovely, they'de be even better if you added some shading though!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

fuzzyfeet said:


> Your drawings are lovely, they'de be even better if you added some shading though!


they are actually shaded, but the camera doesnt pick it up as well as it looks in real life.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

If you have time, could you please do Spirit


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^Of Course  

BTW HES GORGOUS !


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

hello my name is mandi 
and i would love if you did one for me ^_^
you may pick nay photos from my album 
thank you 
xo


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Sure !  
Can i have the link for your photo album ?


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

just go to my profile and they are right there (the horses i ride )


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> ^Of Course
> 
> BTW HES GORGOUS !


Thanks!  <3


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Spirit, I did your in charcoal  !


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

This is Princey, sorry for the image size. Can you make it so he has a parted forelock (to left), full mane, and no halter? lol Sorry seems like a lot to ask for.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Sure  ! 
its not alot to ask for at all, so you want his forelock swept aside to the left ?
I usually dont do any tack type items  so no worries.


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you do this one for me ??? ^_^


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Yup i sure can !


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

AWW! Thank you! I *love* it    <3


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> AWW! Thank you! I *love* it    <3


 Im glad you like it ! 
Im working on more tonight BTW


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

great! thank you^_^


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

theres loads of pitctures choos whatever you like. 

this is apache.
http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/apache/

and this is lilly.
http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/lilly/


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Okay


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thank you


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay COMPLETE OVER LOAD, Sorry i havent gotten around to posting these, i dont think they are my best, but i am quite busy so im trying REALLY hard,  

Jade:

















OTHERS 










( i dont know if i posted this one already yet? ) 










Right now im working on painting a horse, but ill get onto the last horse i have to draw !


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank You! He looks great


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you possibly do Cody for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ For Sure !


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, I can't wait to see the result!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow. thanks. thats amazing, im going to try and learn how to draw


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would love one too if you have the time? 
This is penny!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Sure ill start getting around to the ones i still have to do probably tomorrow !


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Have you started with Cody?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

no not yet, i think ill start on him today, Im sorry ive been superiorly busy but i will get around to doing him !


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you so much hon! Just let me know when you are finished. <3


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Update: Im still working,on it, ill try my best but i have gotten injured on both my hands, which are swollen and numb, so i might be put off for awhile as i am having difficulty in using my hands period lol. 
I would like to still give it a go regardless and will let you know if my hands interfere, so it might take longer than i anticipated to get them finished. 
I got a new art book, from school so i want to go through the tips in it, to see if it will improve me at all


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright sorry for the wait, I have an Ear infection so i am not feeling very well. 
Here is cody


























Next drawing in next post.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Mandi Here is you'rs 























Im working on penny next, than i may possibly take requests, but i have some other photos that i am going to be working on at the moment so it is very unlikely i will be taking them for awhile.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

R u still doing these?


----------

